# Not sure what cichlids I have



## BrunoZA (Jun 19, 2016)

My LFS unfortunately just has a "mixed african cichlids" tank so I had no way of getting the species I specifically wanted. Anyway, I got a few and I was hoping to get some help identifying them. I have searched the web and the species profiles here and I think I know what some of them are, but not 100% sure.

1. 90% sure it is a Labidochromis caeruleus.









2. No idea.









3. No Idea.









4. No Idea.









5. Possibly a convict cichlid (Amatitlania nigrofasciata) ?









6. No idea.









7. Pseudotropheus estherae?









8. Cynotilapia afra ? or Pseudotropheus demasoni? or.. Melanochromis Johanni ?









Thanks in advance folks


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

#1 - yellow lab, L. caeurleus.
#2 - unsure, may need a better photo.
#3 - cobalt zebra, Metriaclima callainos.
#4 - OB zebra, Metriaclima estherae OB.
#5 - VC10, Placidochromis milomo. Unless you have a very large tank, look at rehoming this one.
#6 - unsure, again, better photo.
#7 - Pseudotropheus socolofi albino, often goes by "snow white" in stores.
#8 - Johanni/johanni mix.


----------



## BrunoZA (Jun 19, 2016)

Awesome thank you! I will try get better photos tonight  I will see if my LFS would take the VC10 in or i'll find a new home for him on my own. Do you think this stock would get on together fairly well? (generally speaking)


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

What size is the tank, gallons and dimensions?


----------



## BrunoZA (Jun 19, 2016)

It's a 210 liter (55g), 1.2 meter (4ft) long tank.


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

I agree with sinister's ID's and I think it is possible that #6 is a victorian (hence why his/her colors are washed out).


----------



## BrunoZA (Jun 19, 2016)

I have better pics of some of the yet unidentified cichlids I have. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## BrunoZA (Jun 19, 2016)

Anyone?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

None of the pictures are working for me. Even when I copy the URL to a browser...


----------



## BrunoZA (Jun 19, 2016)

That is odd  I just checked on a different pc now and it seems to work fine.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The pics work for me but I can't identify the fish, sorry.


----------



## BrunoZA (Jun 19, 2016)

Thanks anyway Deeda


----------

